# Reining saddle



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

When I trail ride I do so in either my reining saddle or more often in my rope saddle. Only b/c it is not as expensive as my reining saddle. There is no reason why you could not trail ride in a reining saddle. However a true reining saddle that is of a good make is not going to be cheap and if you find one that is ask why.


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response. The saddle maker is a one man outfit with a really good reputation. He usually makes to order for horse and rider. This saddle is pre-made and one that he thinks will be a good fit for us both. He said I can try then return if Im not happy. The saddle will cost me a bit of money and I want a decent one but I cant afford to splash out on a second one.
Here is a photo, love to hear all your thoughts,


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks nice. Did he say what tree he uses?? Not talking size but type. Looks like he dose nice work.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

yankee doodle said:


> The saddle maker suggested this reining saddle he had as it provides a really stable seat and great leg aids. He said it would be good to trail in.
> 
> Has any one done trailing in a reining saddle? I would like my butt in one piece:lol:


Typically a reining or cutting saddle will set you back and your legs forward. Not really something I would want for trail. Roping or penning saddle if you aren't going to get a traditional trail saddle.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I think that looks like a nice saddle!


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

Thanks guys:

The tree is manufactured by Ralide.


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

mls said:


> Typically a reining or cutting saddle will set you back and your legs forward. Not really something I would want for trail. Roping or penning saddle if you aren't going to get a traditional trail saddle.




liked your response as I want to know the negatives and problems. Could you tell me what kind of effect having a set back seat and forward legs would have on me and my horse on a trail ride.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

yankee doodle said:


> liked your response as I want to know the negatives and problems. Could you tell me what kind of effect having a set back seat and forward legs would have on me and my horse on a trail ride.


With sitting back more on your pockets and the stirrups hung more forward - you are already 'back'. With a hard forward spook, the potential to fall back is more prevelant.

Also those types of saddles tend to have less skirt to enable them to stay out of the way of the hips and shoulders of the horse.

A trail saddle is more soldily set on the horse. Side to side and front to back.

It truly does depend on what you are comfortable with and of course - what fits your horse.


----------

